# An Amazing Flying Model NT...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What advanced technology is ahead. It's not trains but think of the applications. It's a bit long, but fascinating and it's battery powered.









 http://mikrokopter.de/ucwiki/VideoAbspielen?id=188

This may have been posted earlier. Sorry if it's a repeat.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool vid, Stan, thanks for posting it. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool. Sure is quick. Now I wonder how I could use this for my trains. Later RJD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres how to scratch build one  (simple accelerometers on this one, no fancy GPS centering
http://www.rcexplorer.se/projects/tricopter/tricopter.html

Here is one that you can control and fly with your iphone(FPV video shown through iphone)
http://toucharcade.com/2010/09/06/parrot-ar-drone-review-the-coolest-rc-toy-ive-played-with/

I have been following videos of guys flying these things with video goggles on. I was contemplating about building one myself :-D (make sure you watch these HD if you can, most of them are beautifully done!) - I hope you take the time out to watch these, its as close as your gonna get to flying like a bird (close to the ground, realtime control, high speeds)

Here is some crazy videos of what its like riding one of these things (guy controlling has wireless video goggles and sees the camera realtime like a drone.
Imagine sitting on the beach in an arm chair, flying over these guys (first person video goggles - guy waving at the end is next tot he pilot)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJFiUzknKws

This guy is flying his quadcopter around a YAK rc airplane doing torque rolling (very beautiful) - do it yourself tricopter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99O7sKcbBE

Not to change the subject too much (topic on neat technology in the hobby place)
Helicopter flying up to a couple miles away (again with video googles on - you can see his tripod with high gain antennas on it, and his inflight telemetry turned on in the beginning)
http://vimeo.com/video/13025905

My personal favorite, this guy flys his airplane from first person camera too around the mountains of switzerland
http://vimeo.com/13283846

Or how about flying around New York(same guy)
http://vimeo.com/video/17351140

Here is a meet they had, you can see the equipment they have on and there antenna towers
http://vimeo.com/video/14076575

If you guys are interested I can post the howto websites/forum postings on where to get the equipment to do these things. Some people have gotten MILES away from there base stations (directional antennas with diversity!)

I hope I didn't hijack your post, but this is the cutting edge of flying toys!

Talk about BROKEN embedded video posting sheesh, can you PLEASE turn off the html manipulation when submitting through the html editor. If you dont like certain tags, just disable them, DON'T REFORMAT THEM!(I have 11 years of experience in web programming/developing, this WYSIWYG editor is a wreak right now, spent 30 mins re-editing the html....)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I want one... went to the site, the Hexa XL KIT with the navigation option is only $3,000 or so... 

Greg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is only $300-$400 (build it yourself):
http://www.rcexplorer.se/projects/t...opter.html

And the parrot AR is set at $299
http://ardrone.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/usa/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess, if ya wants to FLY yer trains!! Is it Nimh, or Lipo???? and Greg, you better get three in case ya breaks two!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

All the ones I posted are LiPo:

One more video done by one of these, I promise (wow what a beautiful video - just found it) - theres a train at 2:30 


The Summer Of 2010


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Because weight is such an issue, I would be surprised if any multirotor unit was anything but Li-Po... 

Nice video! 

Greg


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Great little copter. 

But for a real practical use I suggest one fly it upside down, get it low to the ground, and then cut your lawn in 1/2 the normal time.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

We played with the Parrot Drone yesterday, flew it around inside the hobby shop..... Lots of fun, video and Iphone link works good. Gets my vote for $300.00 worth of fun for those so inclined. 

My son's talking about building one. 

Michael


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If I recall, a 3300 mAh Li-Po is mentioned in the credits. Don't think I saw voltage, just mAh.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That great stuff.. Tks for posting it.. Guess I got envolved and starting going to more video and lost about a hr. watching them.. wow.. but neat stuff.


----------

